# Wanna Buy Gaming laptop around Rs. 35 to40k



## sarangbokil (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi guys, I wanna buy a gaming laptop around rs 35k to 40k that shud run all new games like Battlefield 3 etc. Brand is no concern but still I'll prefer Dell.


----------



## red dragon (Jan 29, 2012)

TBH with you;you are not going to find any gaming laptop in your range.

For other things,you do have some nice options from Dell Vostro,hp probook and even some i3 Vaio SB series.

Sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## ashish21099 (Jan 30, 2012)

Asus K Series K53SV-SX520D

-Core i5,4GB RAM,2GB GT540M
-40k

Its the best gaming laptop you can get in ur budget.


----------



## sarangbokil (Jan 30, 2012)

@red dragon: Bro actually I have seen some laptops with good configurations around 40k. But Thanks 4 ur reply.


----------



## sarangbokil (Jan 30, 2012)

@Ashish:Thanx for the reply, I'll check it out


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 30, 2012)

go  for Asus K Series K53SV-SX520D the best bang for the buck right now can do everything without any heating issues


----------



## red dragon (Jan 30, 2012)

sarangbokil said:


> @red dragon: Bro actually I have seen some laptops with good configurations around 40k. But Thanks 4 ur reply.



We are talking about gaming laptops 
DV6,Inspirons,xps or the discussed k series are not meant for gaming.


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 30, 2012)

red dragon said:


> We are talking about gaming laptops
> DV6,Inspirons,xps or the discussed k series are not meant for gaming.



about the budget of 35k these are the only laptops available in india for better gaming he has to increase his budget


----------



## sdmaverick (Jan 31, 2012)

red dragon said:


> We are talking about gaming laptops
> DV6,Inspirons,xps or the discussed k series are not meant for gaming.



While I agree with you on the DV6, Inspirons etc. would request you not to mislead people about the k series in question. It is decently equipped to handle games at medium-high settings on the native resolution & if at all a laptop in the price range of 35-40k is purchased as one on which gaming will be an important considerations, it definitely qualifies as VFM. 

P.S I have tried the current crop of games including MW3, Saints Row3, Crysis 2, Dirt3 etc on a friends i5 k series laptop and they seem to be pretty playable around 40fps on an average.

Cheers!


----------



## red dragon (Jan 31, 2012)

Those games you mentioned do run in the current dv6 also.
Then why is dv6 is not a gaming laptop?

I do not want to mislead anyone...buying/using an Asus laptop does not make you any expert.
Asus do make good laptops,but the keyboard flex in X and K series is just as bad as Acer timelines.
Compare it with a thinkpad t series...then only you will realize what does keyboard flex means.


----------



## Freedom.Forever (Jan 31, 2012)

> Those games you mentioned do run in the current dv6 also.
> Then why is dv6 is not a gaming laptop?
> 
> I do not want to mislead anyone...buying/using an Asus laptop does not make you any expert.
> ...



this and that, he was just waiting for this moment and you granted him one, he is sarcastic and does nothing but mock at the people.
@red dragon
it would be really nice of you if you try to help them and answer only what they ask.


OP
Get an asus they are mentioning. its of course not a gaming laptop, but all the present games will run decently. its the ONLY option for you which will play all the games decently with no overheating and reasonable build at your limited budget.
and also read previous threads, you'll get an idea.

otherwise if you are ready to sacrifice gaming(I'm sure you are not) then the ones red dragon mentioned are of no match.


----------



## utkarsh73 (Jan 31, 2012)

This "Asus v/s Other brands" debate is very common nowadays in 35-45K laptop queries here.  I find it very interesting how a single brand(Asus, in this case) can compete with other brands so beautifully......

Anyways,as I have come across 3 Asus laptops where its screen has cracked abruptly(One on this forum), it will be advisable to avoid Asus unless there is not much choice left. No offense to asus, but if I were to buy I would not risk for a cracked screen even though it is rare. 
You can try Acer Aspire 5755g for 35K. It has a good Nvidia Geforce GT540M 1GB graphic card but a slightly slow processor and not so good build quality. I used it for 1 day and it felt good enough. I haven't seen Acer laptops failing so spontaneously, though one of my friends' laptop's fan went dead and battery backup reduced to just 50% after 1 year of extremely heavy use. He never used the battery and always kept it plugged to AC which might have attributed to its battery decline.


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 1, 2012)

In dell I like only XPS laptops which are way out of your budget.Don't go for Inspiron or Vostro laptops and even I won't suggest you to go for HP as they had serious heating issues
So the best option you have is Asus K Series K53SV-SX520D


----------



## red dragon (Feb 1, 2012)

Freedom.Forever said:


> @red dragon
> it would be really nice of you if you try to help them and answer only what they ask.



Sir,I will never ever suggest a consumer laptop to anyone whose prime purpose seems to be gaming that too on a shoestring budget.

Regarding answering what asked.....unlike you,I tend to post in threads where I know what I am talking about.
Are you not the same person who did not know the difference between the first and second gen of i3 or a laptop can be run without the battery?
So,basically you knew nothing about computers last week,and have become a melting pot of knowledge in less than a week!!

Want some serious answers?
Learn to ask serious questions first.

Like,suggest a thin and light laptop within 40k which can do all basic office works plus run some specific SW(which is/are gpu aided),hd movies,drive a relatively high impedence headohones AND can play a few newer games OCCASSIONALY in low settings.

Instead of...
No compromise Gaming laptop for 35-40k which can play all the latest games at highest settings!

I am an old man,but not too old like someone who have left gaming a decade ago.
Still know a thing or two about games released before 2010.


----------



## sdmaverick (Feb 1, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Those games you mentioned do run in the current dv6 also.
> Then why is dv6 is not a gaming laptop?
> 
> I do not want to mislead anyone...buying/using an Asus laptop does not make you any expert.
> ...



The DV6 comes with a AMD Radeon 6490M and if you think it's as good as a gt540m then you shouldn't even really be suggesting anything at all. And regarding the keyboard flex, whether its there or not, HOW IS THIS CONNECTED TO THE THREAD? Why go off topic? And are you really that naive to assume things? Who said guys discussing stuff here are experts? Thats your perception, do us all a favour and keep that to yourself.

Learn to add value to discussions, not thrash a thread with sarcasm all the time!

Cheers!


----------



## red dragon (Feb 1, 2012)

Where did I compared the two cards?
Just said those games are playable.

Assuming,you buy a laptop for portability...many of us will not be carrying a gamepad.
Can you play computer games without a keyboard?
If yes,please do enlighten the poor soul of mine.

BTW,from your post it seems like you do not know what a keyboard flex is and how badly it can damage a laptop.
For a gaming laptop a proper keyboard is as important as the gpu.
And I do not see how is it irrelevent in a laptop buying help thread.

There are loads of things to be discussed about  gaming laptops other than gpu bench results.

Oh!last time I checked dv6 was having 6770m,so they downgraded it!

I am on leave for one more day and have ample time...will love to discuss bout laptops.

And no!I am not naive,and do know a thing or two about laptops.


----------



## sdmaverick (Feb 1, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Sir,I will never ever suggest a consumer laptop to anyone whose prime purpose seems to be gaming that too on a shoestring budget.
> 
> Regarding answering what asked.....unlike you,I tend to post in threads where I know what I am talking about.
> Are you not the same person who did not know the difference between the first and second gen of i3 or a laptop can be run without the battery?
> ...





red dragon said:


> Where did I compared the two cards?
> Just said those games are playable.
> 
> Assuming,you buy a laptop for portability...many of us will not be carrying a gamepad.
> ...



The first thing you say is "Assuming"  Why do you assume that a laptop keyboard cannot be used for gaming? Do you always play games to enter the World Cyber Games or something?  Yes, for gaming do carry a mouse! I "assume" that wouldn't be half as bad right? 

Regarding the keyboard flex, yes I am aware of the phenomenon and no, my laptop does not suffer from keyboard flex (I have an asus k series i7 config).
And trust me, flex is a relative term. If you bang your keyboard like an Ogre all the time it will inevitably develop the flex! Be gentle with the keyboard kind sir 

Yes, DV6 is no more a budget gaming laptop. Its just a highly priced laptop thats all. And good to know, I have a week off would love to discuss laptops as well 

Cheers!


----------



## red dragon (Feb 1, 2012)

sdmaverick said:


> The first thing you say is "Assuming"  Why do you assume that a laptop keyboard cannot be used for gaming?
> 
> Regarding the keyboard flex, yes I am aware of the phenomenon and no, my laptop does not suffer from keyboard flex (I have an asus k series i7 config).
> And trust me, flex is a relative term. If you bang your keyboard like an Ogre all the time it will inevitably develop the flex! Be gentle with the keyboard kind sir



So it seems you can not read english.
Read my previous post's first line again.
I assumed people buy laptops for portability.
Looks like you can bypass the keypad entirely with your mighty mouse!
Do not know,how many hours do you actually work on your laptop,but I have to spend atleast 6-8 hrs in places where I do not have access to a desktop and a poor T410/420 and an old MBP suffer all the torture....and no sire!They do not suffer from any sort of keyboard flexes,in whatever relative term you like to have.

FYI,people do get there works done on a laptop too other than gaming and some of them can type really fast...it is actually a survival skill and a few 4-5 years old thinkpads and Toshiba Sats and probooks have survived the constant storm with ZERO flex.

I did not know you have a k series.
I am sorry if I offended you.
Enjoy your laptop.
No more post from me in this thread,no matter how strong the provocation is


----------



## rajeevk (Feb 1, 2012)

According to your budget and requirements, Asus K Series K53SV-SX520D will be the best option for you.


----------



## sdmaverick (Feb 1, 2012)

red dragon said:


> So it seems you can not read english.
> Read my previous post's first line again.
> I assumed people buy laptops for portability.
> Looks like you can bypass the keypad entirely with your mighty mouse!
> ...



A laptop these days is considered an effective alternate for very obvious reasons and yes most of the guys here am pretty sure spend a good amount of time on their devices! So a 6-8 hours on the laptop is a pretty common sight these days! Glad to know there's no flex even after so much abuse 

Also, an individual may go for a laptop instead of a desktop for entertainment / gaming purposes for a variety of reasons (including away from home / living in a dorm / college / portability etc). While I re-iterate that a laptop cannot be a replacement for a desktop in terms of its gaming prowess, they have enough power these days to provide the user a sufficient & decent gaming experience. The so called games that you are aware of (around the 2010 time) all run at 60fps without a hiccup on a 40k odd laptop with a decent gfx card. All the newer ones probably around 40fps which is still decent gaming fps. Its not a stipulation for everybody to have HIGH END GRAPHICS ON ALL THE GAMES ALL THE TIME!

Trust me, there's no offence taken. Every person is entitled to their own tastes & preferences in buying a product and it need not align with the other person's. As far as I am concerned, 45k for the Asus laptop that I am currently typing on from (without flex of course ) is money well spent. I am pretty satisfied in the features vs the price. Till now, I haven't faced any problems with this machine. 

Cheers!


----------



## nipunmaster (Feb 1, 2012)

@red.dragon
it seems that you personally don't like the ASUS company at all. you must be knowing that they are the best mobo manufacturers in the world and also true for laptops. and i have seen many laptops and typed on them. i must say that the chiclet keyboards in asus laptops are not that bad as u say. you can type comfortably on them for hours and I even played many levels of COD MW3 on it easily. IDK about the keyboard flex, but the keyboard is good enough for playing games which is what the OP really wants. check on flipkart, near 40k almost no other laptop provides Ci5 with a good graphics solution, even dell comes with the intel GMA, so its enough reason to buy the asus.

Laptops In Price Range Rs.35000 - Rs.45000 India: Laptops Price List India: Flipkart.com



red dragon said:


> Those games you mentioned do run in the current dv6 also.
> Then why is dv6 is not a gaming laptop?
> 
> I do not want to mislead anyone...buying/using an Asus laptop does not make you any expert.
> ...



so you consider yourself, by not using an ASUS laptop as an EXPERT? so you mean that everyone on this forum using ASUS laptops cannot be experts? may i know who gave u an "EXPERT" certification.


----------



## sarthak (Feb 1, 2012)

sdmaverick said:


> The DV6 comes with a AMD Radeon 6490M





sdmaverick said:


> DV6 is no more a budget gaming laptop. Its just a highly priced laptop thats all.



1.DV6 6121tx and 6165tx come with 6770m, which is far superior to the gt540m.
2.Yes, they are budget gaming laptops, but the asus laptops in that price category are also budget gaming laptops.
3.Seeing the config and quality, their price is justified. And I haven't heard of any DV6 whose screen cracked just like that.


----------



## utkarsh73 (Feb 1, 2012)

A very nice debate going on between Red Dragon & Sdmaverick and according to me Red Dragon is slightly ahead.


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 1, 2012)

^^^^
ha ha ha...

But I think both are right at their point....


----------



## red dragon (Feb 1, 2012)

I aint gonna add fuel to the fire even with extreme provocation


----------



## sdmaverick (Feb 1, 2012)

sarthak said:


> 1.DV6 6121tx and 6165tx come with 6770m, which is far superior to the gt540m.
> 2.Yes, they are budget gaming laptops, but the asus laptops in that price category are also budget gaming laptops.
> 3.Seeing the config and quality, their price is justified. And I haven't heard of any DV6 whose screen cracked just like that.



Sarthak you are right about the card (6770).But you are forgetting the OP has stated a budget of 35-40k for the laptop and the DV6 in question in that price bracket comes with the one I mentioned  The one you are referring to is well above the 40k mark!

Cheers!



utkarsh73 said:


> A very nice debate going on between Red Dragon & Sdmaverick and according to me Red Dragon is slightly ahead.



Haha the public seems to be enjoying it  oh what the heck bring it on~ 

Cheers!



red dragon said:


> I aint gonna add fuel to the fire even with extreme provocation



Where's the fire at mate?


----------



## sarthak (Feb 1, 2012)

sdmaverick said:


> Sarthak you are right about the card (6770).But you are forgetting the OP has stated a budget of 35-40k for the laptop and the DV6 in question in that price bracket comes with the one I mentioned  The one you are referring to is well above the 40k mark!



I never suggested it to OP.......in that budget asus or acer laptops are the best and I would suggest asus over acer. In fact dv6 was not suggested to OP by anyone, it was just dragged into the battle by red dragon to prove his point.


----------



## sdmaverick (Feb 1, 2012)

sarthak said:


> I never suggested it to OP.......in that budget asus or acer laptops are the best and I would suggest asus over acer. In fact dv6 was not suggested to OP by anyone, it was just dragged into the battle by red dragon to prove his point.



I know that you din't suggest it. But you did correct me on the gfx card so I mentioned the fact about the model in question buddy  And yes, I agree with you completely on the 2nd half part! 

Cheers!


----------



## Sking (Feb 2, 2012)

6121tx is no more.6165tx is 58k.Best option is 15r.Dont buy xps15 for 540m gpu coz u can overclock the 15r 525m gpu.If u want your laptop for 2 years buy anything other than dell,but if more than 2 years that nothing other than dell.


----------



## Freedom.Forever (Feb 2, 2012)

I think that the most of us(not the people like red dragon) buy a laptop as a desktop replacement. red dragon needs portability he works outside home.

but what I and many(not all) fellow members want is games+limited portability like sofa or bed for movies, net etc.
and they are tight on budget yes TIGHT.

they dont have to collect polio and swine flu data moving here and there.
and they dont give a **** about anything unless the laptop run the way they want. every one wants asus lamborgini but not all can buy it.

mbp serves your purpose well and you can afford it but OP cant.
he wants best of both worlds and he's ready to compromise. let him do it.

and forums are meant for healthy discussions. there is no fire, no swords, just our OPINIONS, some noob's and some experts

to everyone(me included)
if you can suggest then do it, if not stay away.

.




**most of us

I'm talking about people on really TIGHT(low) Budget.

and that too in <40k+latest games

.
.
.
.
.
OP please tell exactly, what you want. you ready to make sacrifice with your ONLY(ASUS k20D is nice too) option or members can tell you different laptops if you're not a serious gamer


----------



## Sking (Feb 2, 2012)

well said freedom


----------



## Akkrin (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi guys,

Looking for a laptop under 45k.
Preferable configuration is:

Core i5500GB Hard disk
6GB Ram
Nvidia GT 540 M  graphics card
Screen resolution 14/15 inch HD display.

I will be mainly using the laptop for entertainment and gaming.
Confused with the brands available.  Pls help me.....


----------



## Sking (Feb 2, 2012)

Akkrin said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Looking for a laptop under 45k.
> Preferable configuration is:
> ...



U can go for inspiron 15r
its highest config gives 750gb 7200rpm hdd,i5@2.5ghz.
@47,000.
Dell is the most reliable brand out there n gr8 aftersale service.
It has 525m gpu which u can overclock upto 550m since  both have same cores.


----------



## red dragon (Feb 2, 2012)

@freedom forever...I not only collect data but also collect sample for polio virus isolation.
Hope you understand that I know how to deal with &h#t!


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 2, 2012)

Akkrin said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Looking for a laptop under 45k.
> Preferable configuration is:
> ...



Check out this *LINK*
It has 4 laptops with 2 laptops each of 14" and 15" screen, and with i5 and i7 , and 4gb and 8gb config
Apart from that the looks and build quality(which is very good) and 750GB HDD is common in all


----------

